# Speakers crackle



## Simon2005 (Nov 16, 2005)

My home entertainment system (Dell Dimension 8250 with Audigy 2 sound card and Logitech Z680 speakers) has been working fine for the past 2 years but the speakers have recently started to crackle when playing music or films (WinAmp for music, BSPlayer for films).

If I select digital output only (in the Creative Surround Mixer) the crackling is noticeably reduced but still happens occasionally.

I have tried reinstalling the Audigy drivers from scratch but the problem remains. DirectX is version 9.0c and I'm running Win XP Pro.

I'm fairly confident that the problem is not with the speakers since they do not crackle when I connect my Ipod, but I may be wrong. I'm also wondering if the crackle could be down to a mishap I had a few months ago when I managed to drop a USB key inside the subwoofer. Don't ask how I managed to lose a USB key inside the sub woofer, but it's bloody annoying that the sub woofer is sealed and I can't open it up to retrieve it. Obviously it's suspicious that the problem has only started recently, so this may indeed turn out to be the reason, but why then do the speakers work fine when connected to other sources?

Anybody have any bright ideas before I lose it and launch the whole system out of my first floor window?

Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Being that it's a Dell I can recommend sending it into orbit. But before that, have you tested with anything else like headphones? Or tried swapping the audio card?


----------



## Simon2005 (Nov 16, 2005)

Excuse me for being dumb but what and where is Orbit? > I'm in London

Hadn't thought to try the headphones, so I have just plugged in a set (into the green output on the back of the card). The left side is clear but the right has a loud crackle, so I'm guessing this points to the card/drivers being faulty.

Don't have a spare audio card, but if all else fails it looks like I might have to buy a new one 

BTW Thanks for your swift response!!!!


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

First off, when ebackhus recommended sending your dell into orbit, he was saying that you should toss the thing out, because for some reason he finds dells to be cheap pieces of crap. heheh. Regardless, because of the fact that the headphones sound crackly as well, it can safely be assumed that the sound card is malfunctioning. If you still have a protection plan from Dell or something, try to get them to replace it. If not, it's probably a $40 or $50 repair for a similar sound card. Look at the bright side, at least it's not the nice Logitech speakers.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

I had this problemo once before...with the same exact audio card I am now using in a new build (moved the card over of course, and actually experimented with onboard audio on the old box...works OK for the moment)...after pulling the card, blowing off the entire interior of the box along with the card, reinstalling it, and making sure all cables related to the card and speaker connections were as far away as possible from any other cables (power cables especially) the problem was rectified...

basic thought here is that low and high voltage wires (like your main power cable from the PSU to the outlet) don't mix at all...cross talk can definitely be a problem...you might try this before you go and get a new card...

if you do get a new card, I would suggest staying away from a Turtle Beach Catalina..the drivers are horrid, and the replacement drivers from M$ are far better (which says a lot IMHO)..at this point, I am just using the card with the M$ drivers in quad configuration (which the Catalina Drivers refuse to do properly)


----------



## Simon2005 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doh! That orbit 

Thanks Wozer, I'll open her up and see if a little reorganisization of the cables sorts the problem. Really can't face a complete rebuild at the moment - my every working hour is spent with computers and sometimes I'm loathed to spend leisure time on them too!

BTW What's the best card to get at the moment if not an Audigy or Turtle Beach?


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

well, first thing to do is contact Dell and see if there are any restrictions about what type of sound card you can use in their boxes...I have no personal experience with their products, but from what I hear their boards are very proprietary...

I've always had decent luck with a cheapo SoundBlaster Live card...


----------

